# A beautiful 1943 Colt M1911A1..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this a BEAUTIFUL Colt, or what??


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yes it is!!!


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

That one is a real gem.


----------

